# Pet Rat Bites? Health Concerns



## aelestis (Feb 10, 2015)

So I did something enormously stupid. I have 4 rats that have been with me for a while and I like to feed them apple sauce and the like on my fingers, they're used to it and have never bitten me, just lots of licks. I just got another boy (who is neutered) and decided in my great stupidity to also feed him off my finger. As you can imagine, I got a really hard bite - lots of bleeding and such - and I've since learned my lesson about feeding new rats off my finger. I'm pretty sure it was an accident, he's never shown any aggression otherwise. Anyways, I'm wondering what the likelihood of rat bite fever is from pet rats is? Anything I need to be on the lookout for? He's a bit sick (planning on going to the vet for that on Monday) but I'm pretty sure that rat sicknesses like that doesn't transfer over but I'm just a little concerned. Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

I've been bitten a few times, nothing too bad. Mostly little puncture wounds. Just keep it clean until it heals. As far as I know, rat bite fever is pretty rare and unlikely to cause any real problems for people with healthy immune systems. If you start to feel sick, with flu-like symptoms, go to the doctor and tell them you've recently had a rat bite. They'll give you antibiotics and that will take care of it. But, that's not very likely.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Most rat diseases aren't zoonotic if I remember right. ....also I would just say keep it clean and become best friends with a tube of neosporin....my worst problem I've had with bites when aris bit me was that it got slightly infected and I had to reopen it and clean it really well (wasn't really bad enough to consider medical care)
Mostly bites are just painful because they can be so deep and as a result when they start to heal can open back up and bleed again


----------



## jensenee (Apr 4, 2015)

You're probably fine! I've gotten a few accidental bites with lots of bleeding before! Just head to the doctor if you start to feel sick and let them know. Rat bite fever is pretty rare. And I'm sure you're rattie didn't mean to bite! They mistake fingers for food on occasion. =]


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My go to is iodine... burns but works great. Most pet rats don't carry any diseases, but there is rat fever and things rats can carry... 

The odds are about 500 to one in your favor, still someone has to be the one out of 500 to get sick, so if you do feel sick or you get an infection see a doctor before things get out of hand.

Best luck.


----------



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

Rat bite fever? Is that an actual thing?

I'll apologize now - The first thing that happened were the words "rat bite fever" to the tune of a song with a similar title...


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Not so long ago in the States somewhere a 10 year old boy died from RBF. So if a person gets any flu-like symptoms withing 10 or so days after being bitten, see your doctor.
Check this out here:
http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/lab-bio/res/psds-ftss/streptobacillus-eng.php


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Two people on one of the rat groups I'm on on FB have gotten RBF. I think it starts with flu like symptoms and you get large boils or sores near the wound. Just clean and watch it and if anything looks dicey, got to the doctor.


----------



## jensenee (Apr 4, 2015)

You can also contract RBF from just contact with the feces or urine of the rat. Say you get peed on or pick up poop and then touch your eyes or don't wash your hands before you eat. You just need to keep an eye out for flu like symptoms any time you are handling rats. However, the rat has to be carrying the disease for you to contract it. Not every rat can give you RBF. It's a pretty low possibility, but yes it does exist and it can be fatal.


----------

